# TH400 no reverse



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My guy was stacking a pile and tried to pull out of it but lost reverse. Tugged him out and limped home. He said all the other gears shifted fine just no reverse. Fluid is fine and not burnt.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

sounds like low reverse clutch sprag unit. vary comn on the 400. 

thay make a 32 eliment hd unit for them to get rid of the 16 eliment stocker. 

need to pull tranny and pull pump and get to it inside.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

sweetk30;1249633 said:


> sounds like low reverse clutch sprag unit. vary comn on the 400.
> 
> thay make a 32 eliment hd unit for them to get rid of the 16 eliment stocker.
> 
> need to pull tranny and pull pump and get to it inside.


Truck is going to the junkyard then. Not worth it to pull the trans out on this truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Let me know if you part out.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a reverse band let go


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

My 92 Chevy did the same thing. I had the Tranny rebuilt by a guy in Toledo. $650.00 running good so far.

If you part out the truck please let me know.

Doug
[email protected]


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I say the sprauge also.. Teath get warn and then pow she goes.. Its really not a big deal to fix.. I have had it happen a few times..


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

low reverse band,try manual low and check for engine braking ill bet it just coasts.either way trans comes out and apart.


----------

